# WANTED: MALE CHERRY HEAD REDFOOT TORTOISE



## sushisurf13 (Sep 19, 2009)

My girl Rosie is ready for a mate. I'm looking for an adult or possibly sub-adult male Brazilian Cherry Head Redfoot tortoise.
I can do cash or trade, just name your terms.
Thanks.


----------



## ReptiPro (Sep 27, 2009)

We have an 1.4 adult group available and 3 yearlings. Feel free to make us an offer. You can check out some pics of them here. Cherry Head Tortoises
Thanks



sushisurf13 said:


> My girl Rosie is ready for a mate. I'm looking for an adult or possibly sub-adult male Brazilian Cherry Head Redfoot tortoise.
> I can do cash or trade, just name your terms.
> Thanks.


----------

